# andrea st filters service???



## spearman914 (Jun 23, 2008)

I found this on services.msc ; andrea st filters service, what is that?? (Theres no description next to it)


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 23, 2008)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=andrea+st+filters+service&btnG=Google+Search

That might get you on the way to finding out its origins~!


----------

